# Swordtails



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Is the gestation period of swordtails the same as most other livebearers? Roughly 28 days? Cause I have fry in my main tank and I am tryin to figure out who did it!


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

yeah, im pretty sure its about that, remember: the gestation period wont always be 28 days like humans arent always born exactly 9 months after you know what...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think all livebearers is 21-30 days.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

After I wrote this thread I did some research in the tank and found my koi swordtail female didnt have her gravid spot and seemed a bit skinnier and also one of the guppies was A LOT skinnier.

So I'm guessing they both popped this morning. I've noticed in my tank the females give birth in pairs, its kind of weird, I have never had a single female give birth on a day, its always two or three so I'm never really sure what the fry is until about a week or so later... 

Dang fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well you know how they say women in the same house get on the same cycle.....lol.

You have Koi Swordtails too, huh? Which ones (two kinds) did you get and where did you get them from?


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Well you know how they say women in the same house get on the same cycle.....lol.
> 
> You have Koi Swordtails too, huh? Which ones (two kinds) did you get and where did you get them from?




I wasnt aware there were 2 diff types! I have the Orange and Clear/White ones... Orange head and tail with a clear/white mid section. I love their eyes! Bright Red!

I got them from the LFS here in North Dakota after I had the girl that works there special order them in for me! I totally forgot about ordering them and then she called and told me they had arrived, took about 4 months to get them. I am not sure who they get fish threw but I am very pleased with all the fish I get from them!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You have the Kohaku Koi Swordtails like I do. There is a pic in my gallery. There is another type called Showa Koi. 
Look here to see both:
Buy Aquarium Swordtails for Sale at AquariumFish.net, where shopping online for a Sword Tail Fish is easy.
That is where I got mine.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> You have the Kohaku Koi Swordtails like I do. There is a pic in my gallery. There is another type called Showa Koi.
> Look here to see both:
> Buy Aquarium Swordtails for Sale at AquariumFish.net, where shopping online for a Sword Tail Fish is easy.
> That is where I got mine.


Whoa, those other ones are IMO kinda ugly, How were your fish when they arrived? I have always been sceptical about ordering fish online... They do have some nice fish their tho!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I liked them because they were unique...you certainly don't find stuff like that in stores around here. The only unique things around here are guppies (hard to find uniqueness still) and cichlids. Surprised you thought they were ugly. I think they would add some different colors to my tank, which is what I want.

My experience with that place was awesome. Although there was a communication issue on the day I wanted them delivered (I was still home when they arrived), everything else went great. No DOAs and the fish they picked were really good specimens. I ordered 75 fish total. It has been 5 weeks now and I have only lost 7 fish. I lost 3 tetras the first night. Don't think they liked my 8.2ph water, although I drip acclimated them all for about 3hrs. 

I would definitely order from them again.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

is the same


----------

